# informazioni e formazione con Gentoo

## marco galassi

Ciao a tutti.

Non sono un nuovo utente linux e ho già ottima conoscenza ad utilizzare gnu/linux e debbo imparare ancora due distribuzioni, tra cui gentoo.

Sono capace di gestirmi distintamente un sistema Arch, quindi rolling release e chiedo se possa essere già pronto per usare e studiare Gentoo.

Usare la riga di comando non è un problema: conosco i comandi del kernel, come è strutturato un sistema  e personalizzarlo a mio interesse, ma ovviamente non sono un programmatore.

Chiedo sempre consigli e mi studio quello che la mia intelligenza può capire, non avendo studi di ingegneria.

Senza dileguarmi troppo, chiedo come è strutturato gentoo: per lavorare uso solo Debian, o Fedora, quindi chiedo se Gentoo possa essere un sistema affidabile negli aggiornamenti, stabilità, affinchè possa ritenerlo stabile come una Debian.

Il mio grosso handicap è non conoscere l'inglese e molte videoguide in cui spiegano gentoo sono solo in inglese: c'è qualcuno che potrebbe spiegarmi e documentarmi in modo sufficiente, allo scopo di riuscire poi a proseguire da solo, ovviamente chiedendo aiuto in caso di dubbi ?

In questo forum, ci sono guide in cui spiegano, in italiano, come installare, configurare correttamente gentoo ?

Grazie.

Marco.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di tutto benvento!

Per quanto riguarda la guida su come puoi installare, e gestire, gentoo c'e' il manuale ufficiale tradotto anche in italiano.

Il confronto tra gentoo e debian non saprei dirti visto che uso gentoo da anni, l'unica cosa che posso dirti e' con una gentoo stable raramente si hanno grossi problemi.

Se gia' hai installato una arch non penso che avrai troppi problemi con gentoo, ricordati solo che qua tutto viene compilato a differenza di arch.

Per ultimo, ma non meno importante, Il forum e' sempre a tua disposizone per qualsiasi domanda.

----------

## xdarma

Ciao,

se hai già dimestichezza con linux sarà più facile, ma gentoo ha molte più opzioni di cui tener conto. Per certi versi, gentoo è un "utensile" per generare la tua distribuzione.

Oltre al già citato Manuale, molta documentazione la trovi nel wiki, nel dubbio: prima cerca lì.

Per completare l'installazione minimale, metti in conto che ci vorranno alcuni giorni (sic!), non tanto per le compilazioni, quanto per leggere e capire i passaggi descritti nel Manuale.

Buono studio. ;-)

----------

## marco galassi

Ho un problema di comprensione nell'installazione: vi riporto tutto affinchè possa essere compreso.

il link è questo e sono al paragrafo "Scaricamento dello stage tarball": https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Stage/it

Chiedo come debba procedere dopo che ho effettuato "# root #cd /mnt/gentoo"

Ho aperto il browser a riga di comando, ma non riesco a capire come scaricare lo stage 3: sto installando Gentoo su VirtualBox da Fedora.

HO salvato la macchina con un immagine istantanea, affinchè possa continuare senza rovinare tutto.

Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

## antonellocaroli

con wget

```
wget http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/autobuilds/20190320T214501Z/stage3-amd64-20190320T214501Z.tar.xz
```

----------

## marco galassi

Sono riuscito ad installare lo stage 3 usando il browser a riga di comando, ma debbo chiedere un grande piacere se fosse possibile.

Sareste disposti a crearmi una videoguida, affinché possa capire l'installazione tramite il browers a riga di comando e tutti i pacchetti necessari ?

Quando ritengo pronto l'installazione col cd minimale e le risorse necessarie, avviando l'installazione, seguendo la guida, non posso continuare...

Mi creereste un video tramite macchina virtuale e lo condividereste anche su YouTube come ufficialità di questo forum ?

Con VirtulBox si ha disposizione di creare un video e successivamente riuscirei a capire e seguire meglio la guida del forum.

Seguendo la guida di installazione, non so perché, non riesco ad installare l'installazione.

Non sono un utente totalmelmente inesperto, utilizzando come sistema operativo Arch.

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marco galassi wrote:*   

> Sareste disposti a crearmi una videoguida, affinché possa capire l'installazione tramite il browers a riga di comando e tutti i pacchetti necessari ?

 

Non capisco cosa intendi il browser a linea di comando lo usi solo per scaricare lo stage3 poi sono solo comandi bash da dare.

Comunque una videoguida su youtube esiste gia' https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RdmN87mSuQ (in inglese)

----------

## marco galassi

Eccomi.

Sono riuscito a capire e l'installazione procede con successo, ma debbo chiedere quando tempo può impiegare a scaricare tutti i pacchetti da minimale: sono ore che aspetto il processo di elaborazione, ma tutto sta procedendo senza problemi.

Ho sbagliato a scaricare la versione minimale e rendere completo anche l'ambiente deskotp gnome scaricato  ?

Come suggerite di evitare un processo di aggiornamento così lungo ?

La mia linea adsl è 20 mega.

Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marco galassi wrote:*   

> Ho sbagliato a scaricare la versione minimale e rendere completo anche l'ambiente deskotp gnome scaricato  ?

 

Per prima cosa io avrei finito l'installazione rendendo il sistema avviabile senza interfaccia grafica cosi' da non dovere aspettare a lungo per finire l'installazione.

 *marco galassi wrote:*   

> Come suggerite di evitare un processo di aggiornamento così lungo ?
> 
> La mia linea adsl è 20 mega.

 

Il problema sicuramente non e' il download ma la compilazione dei pacchetti, in gentoo tutto si compila quindi non hai molte possibilita' per rendere l'aggiornamento meno lungo.

In se una volta che hai messo tutti i pacchetti desiderati con una gentoo stable non e' che ogni volta devi aggiornare molto se fai settimanalmente gli aggiornamenti.

----------

## marco galassi

ho capito.

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## marziods

inoltre, da quel che ho capito, stai istallando su una macchina virtuale... dipende anche da quante cpu hai assegnato, dalla ram... io ci provai su un rapberry a compilare tutto... un bagno di sangue ????????????????. ci metterà molto, abbi pazienza

mandi

----------

## marco galassi

si, sto usando virtualbox e ho constatato di avere una potenza mediocre  :Smile: 

Mi installerò Gentoo in dual boot  :Smile: 

Adesso pongo un altro suggerimento, in cui è inerente per un utente principiante: non vorrei creare troppe domande aperte, siccome sono tutte inerenti alla stessa personalizzazione da insesperto.

Cosa mi suggerite di installare dopo l'installazione di Gentoo ?

Quale personalizzazione avete collocato al vostro sistema per renderlo megliore, oppure ritenete già un sistema pronto, in cui è solo sufficiente usarlo ?

Dove debbo prelevare i repository ufficiali di software che mi interessano, oppure disponibili, compatibili per gentoo ?

Ripeto che sono esperto ad usare, orientarmi in  Arch, quindi non dovrei non riuscire ad abituarmi ai nuovi codici, aspetti di Gentoo: solo col tempo e dedizione c'è la farò.

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marco galassi wrote:*   

> Cosa mi suggerite di installare dopo l'installazione di Gentoo ?

 

Dipende da che utilizzo ne vuoi farne. Se lo usi come desktop magari installa il tuo DE/WM preferito (ricorda di cambiare profilo anche se non necessario esistono i profili per plasma, gnome o desktop che impostano gia' le use flag necessarie).

Installa anche alcuni software utili per gestire gentoo come eix (per cercare i pacchetti disponibili in modo piu' veloce e semplice) e gentoolkit.

 *marco galassi wrote:*   

> Quale personalizzazione avete collocato al vostro sistema per renderlo megliore, oppure ritenete già un sistema pronto, in cui è solo sufficiente usarlo ?

 

Di solito il sistema e' gia' pronto per l'utilizzo dopo avere scelto il profilo desiderato e installato il software che ti serve.

 *marco galassi wrote:*   

> Dove debbo prelevare i repository ufficiali di software che mi interessano, oppure disponibili, compatibili per gentoo ?

 

L'unico repository ufficiale e' quello che trovi in /usr/portage, e che aggiorni con emerge --sync, dove contiene tutti i package disponibili.

Per contro esistono diversi overlay non ufficiali che puoi aggiungere con layman, la lista di questi overlay e quali pacchetti contengono li trovi all'indirizzo https://gpo.zugaina.org/

----------

## marziods

 *Quote:*   

> L'unico repository ufficiale e' quello che trovi in /usr/portage, e che aggiorni con emerge --sync, dove contiene tutti i package disponibili. 

 

ultimamente a me fa le bizze con pgp... se si dovesse piantare aggiornalo con  emerge-websync

mandi

----------

